# Apple cider/ lemon juice/ honey drink?



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone have a recipe for this kind of drink? 

What's your favorite honey drink concoction?


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a recipe that was served at one of our club meetings. It was so good they put it in the next flyer from the club.

Honey lemonade
1 cup honey
1 cup hot water
3/4 cup lemon juice
8 cups cold water

stir honey and hot water over low heat until blended let cool.
Add lemon juice and cold water .
There is a note that some members like it better with a little vodka:d

either way its great. Always a party favorite


----------



## danameric (Mar 11, 2007)

1 tblspoon of raw apple cider vinegar 
enough water to fill the glass
sweeten with honey


You could put other things in too but this tastes great!


----------



## BigPicNut (Nov 29, 2010)

I drink this daily.

I mix mine in a blender, which heats the water and honey up plenty.

10 oz water
1 tbls honey of choice
1 tbls maple syrup
1/4 cup raw and unfiltered apple cider vinegar


Some days I will mix in a couple scoops of a greens or reds superfood formula.
Not terrible tasting, and very nutritious


----------

